# Vessels on Scarborough postcard



## mridgard

I have an old postcard of Scarborough Harbour full of fishing vessels. The postcard was postmarked August 1931, so all are old steamers.
I have identified only
PD 15 VINE
BF 63 GOLDEN WEST
but can also see the numbers FR 95 & SH 270 on another two.
Can anyone put names to the two above please, and also provide details of all four of them?

Thanks.


----------



## Douglas Paterson

Vine is PD 156
FR 95 Craighaugh
SH 270 Scorpio
I can give you extensive detail on all these boats.........how much do you want?
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Douglas Paterson

You'll find a very detailed file on the Scorpio at Fleetwood Maritime Heritage http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/index.php/2009/01/st-scorpio-gy467/
If the link doesnt work just go to the site and enter her name.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Douglas Paterson

Name: Craighaugh
PLN: FR 95
Official Number: 125354
Home Port: Fraserburgh
Type of Vessel: Steam Screw Dandy, Wooden, First Class, 9 men, nets and lines.
Built: 1914, J & G Forbes Ltd., Sandhaven and Fraserburgh.
Owners Names: George Walker and Others, 121, Shore Street, Fraserburgh.
Dimensions:88.8ft l., 19.4ft b., 9.6ft d.
Tonnage: 38nrt., 89grt.
Propulsion:Triple Expansion Steam Engine 27nhp.
Radio Call Sign: MRDP
Years:1914 to 1950
History:1914 completed and registered FR 95 Craighaugh
1950 registry closed vessel scrapped
Sources: Steam Drifters: J Tarvet
Olsens Almanac
CLIP Project.

Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## mridgard

Thanks Douglas for CRAIGHAUGH details.
I found the SCORPIO info yesterday.
Could PD156 VINE be the 1907 Cochrane built drifter for James Nicol, Banff? At one time she had no. BF886.
BF63 GOLDEN WEST, possibly built 1914, 88 grt?
Also I have identified on the postcard the drifter CLANS, possibly BF191 built 1915, 89 grt?
The info I would like if possible please is year of build, vessel type, builder, yard no., grt, owners, ex names & numbers, and subsequent fate after 1930. I have no other details of the ones I have mentioned above.
Thanks for your help,
Mike


----------



## trotterdotpom

Sounds like the photo may have been taken when the Scottish herring fleet were in town, following the herring shoals migration. All finished by the end of the 1960's I think.

John T


----------



## Douglas Paterson

Hello again.
The Vine you have found is not the one on your postcard. PD 156 was built in North Shields in 1904 for Lossiemouth men and registered INS 573. She was subsequently KY 127, PD 156 (1920 to 1936) and ultimately FR 209.
BF 191 was the Clans.
I'll put up the full details when I get a moment.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Douglas Paterson

trotterdotpom said:


> Sounds like the photo may have been taken when the Scottish herring fleet were in town, following the herring shoals migration. All finished by the end of the 1960's I think.
> 
> John T


You would be right in this. They would have been in Scarborough and Whitby in the late Summer/early Autumn. From the history of these boats the photo must have been taken between 1920 and 1924/25.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## trotterdotpom

Thanks Douglas. I remember they also went in to Bridlington. I think I read somewhere that the herring have made a comeback in the North Sea, is that true?

John T


----------



## Douglas Paterson

Name: Golden West
PLN: BF 63
Official Number: 127373
Home Port: Gardenstown
Type of Vessel: Steam Screw Dandy, Wooden, First Class, 9 men, nets and lines.
Built: 1914, J & G Forbes Ltd., Sandhaven and Fraserburgh.
Owners Names: G West, 57 Gardenstown, F W West and J Watt also of Gardenstown in the County of Banffshire.1914 to 1924 ( Managing Agent: William Chalmers, Gardenstown)
Dimensions:89.1ft l., 19.4ft b., 9.3ft d.
Tonnage: 37nrt., 88grt.
Propulsion:Triple Expansion Steam Engine 27nhp.
Radio Call Sign: 
Years:1914 to 1924 
History:
1914 completed and registered BF 63 Golden West
1915, January hired to Admiralty as anti submarine net vessel and then on misc. duties; Ad No 2361; fitted with one 6pdr., gun.
1919 returned to owners.
1924 vessel sold to Fraserburgh and registered FR 59 Golden West
1941 hired to Admiralty for harbour duties.
1945 returned to owners January 15th.
1952 registry closed vessel scrapped
Sources: Steam Drifters: J Tarvet
Olsens Almanac
CLIP Project.

Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Douglas Paterson

Craighaugh with WWI service added:

Name: Craighaugh
PLN: FR 95
Official Number: 125354
Home Port: Fraserburgh
Type of Vessel: Steam Screw Dandy, Wooden, First Class, 9 men, nets and lines.
Built: 1914, J & G Forbes Ltd., Sandhaven and Fraserburgh.
Owners Names: George Walker and Others, 121, Shore Street, Fraserburgh.
Dimensions:88.8ft l., 19.4ft b., 9.6ft d.
Tonnage: 38nrt., 89grt.
Propulsion:Triple Expansion Steam Engine 27nhp.
Radio Call Sign: MRDP
Years:1914 to 1950
History:
1914 completed and registered FR 95 Craighaugh
1915, March,on hire to Admiralty as anti submarine net vessel and then minesweeper; Ad No 2137; fitted with one 6pdr gun.
1920 returned to owners.
1950 registry closed vessel scrapped
Sources: 
Steam Drifters: J Tarvet
Olsens Almanac
CLIP Project.
British Warships 1914-1919: Dittmar and Colledge.

Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## mridgard

Douglas.
Thanks again.
I had discounted the 1904 VINE because "British Warships 1914-1919" - Dittmar & Colledge - states that she was renamed RED ROVER in 1918. Did she revert to VINE later?

Mike


----------



## gil mayes

In research of British & Commonwealth vessels it is essential to find and use the vessel's Official Number. This is available via the CLIP project.
RED ROVER in WW1 was ex Vine (118876), Smith's Dock, 'Shields 1904. At the time she was registered at Kirkcaldy as (KY127) and owned by D. Parker, 19 Westforth St, Cellardyke & others. Like many other name changes in both WWs I doubt that the 'Admiralty' name was registered. Based at Longhope on demob at Anstruther, post 12.3.1919, she reverted to VINE (KY127) and was sold to Charles Cowe, 6 Balmoor Terrace, Peterhead, registered at Peterhead as VINE (PD156).
Gil.


----------



## mridgard

Thanks for the extra info Gil.
Postcard is now on Gallery - Ports, Docks & Harbours - Scarborough Harbour 1920s.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...o/387256/title/scarborough-harbour-19/cat/505

Mike


----------



## Douglas Paterson

Name: Vine
PLN: PD 156
Official Number: 118876
Home Port: Peterhead
Type of Vessel: Steam Screw Dandy, Steel, First Class, 9 men, nets and lines.
Built: 1904, Smith Dock Co., Ltd., North Shields.
Owners Names: 
1904 to 1911c; James Flett and John Flett, Lossiemouth, Elginshire.
1911c to 1919c; David Parker, 19 West Forth Street, Cellardyke, Fifeshire. (Managing agent: William S Bonthorn, Anstruther)
1919c to 1936; Charles Cowe, 6 Balmoor Terrace, Peterhead (Managing Agent: William Thomson, 8 Balmoor Terrace, Peterhead )
1936 to 1952: Peter Buchan, Cairnbulg, Aberdeenshire and others.
Dimensions. 80.0ft l., 18.0ft b., 8.3ft d.
Tonnage: 20nrt., 77grt.
Propulsion:Steam Engine 22 nhp.
International Radio Call Sign: MGFF
Years:1904 to 1952
History:
1904, completed and registered INS 573 Vine.
1911c sold to Cellardyke and registered KY 127 Vine.
1915 September, on hire to Admiralty as Boom Defence Vessel and then Gunnery tender.
1918, August, temporarily renamed Red Rover.
1919 stationed at Longhope , demobilised at Granton and returned to owners.
1919c sold to Peterhead and registered PD 156 Vine.
1936 sold to Cairnbulg and registered FR 209 Vine.
1940, June, on hire to Admiralty as Barrage Balloon Vessel.
1945 returned to owners.
1952, January registry closed, vessel scrapped.
Sources: 
Steam Drifters: J Tarvet
Olsens Almanac
CLIP Project.
British Warships 1914-1919: Dittmar and Colledge.
Mariners Almanac: Aberdeen Journals
Warships of World War II: Lenton and Colledge
Gilbert Mayes

Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------

